

LibreFunding – Exploring Free / Libre Solutions for Crowdfunding - buovjaga
http://librefunding.org/

======
mkrdouble
One bit of feedback: the text under the item descriptions is such a light gray
that, on my monitor (MacBook) it can't be read at all.

